# Scrollsaw Portrait



## Woodworker101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have been scrollsawing for about 1 year now and I have always wanted to make a scrollsaw portrait but I have been failing. 
I have been using 3mm plywood, as that is what most people use but every time I cut a piece out, it snaps off halfway through the cut.

I'm just wondering am I using the right type wood for this and if so what thickness should I be using?

Many thanks,

Jackson


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

I use 1/8 Birch wood and I cut 2 to 3 out at a time this helps support the pices that might break off.Stack the boards then use painters tape to hold them together.Hope this helps .


----------



## Woodworker101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Todd,

Thanks, I will try that out. By the way your scrollsaw portraits are awesome.

From Jackson


----------



## MyWayChipCarving (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with Todd, also watch your saw speed.


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you


----------

